# Computer freezes when...

## Blackmamba

i start my webcam.So i just have to turn it off with the power-button.And the webcam screen is all green...and i got my drivers installed.

Got Creative Webcam Live Pro.

 :Sad: 

----------

## Blackmamba

Omg...found out it didnt load the module...

modprobe gspca

WARNING: Error inserting usbcore (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko): Invalid module format

what to do?  i did emerge gspca.

----------

## SnEptUne

Are you doing modprobe as root?  Are you using the same kernel version as the one in /usr/src/linux?

----------

## Blackmamba

yes i am root and i use the same.

```

uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

question is...WHY do i also have 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 in the same folder? i ever saw it before.

And i can see thing fails to load when the machine starts.Like hal,dbus and spca5xx.

Weird things going on here.

Some things i CLOSED manually weeks ago is still popping up when i start the machine.

----------

## SnEptUne

Could you list the content of your /usr/src?

```
ls -l /usr/src

```

----------

## Blackmamba

```

ls -l /usr/src

total 12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Aug 30 19:49 linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Aug 29 17:33 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 14 03:39 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 12 22:41 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

```

 :Very Happy: 

Where can i actually load them? in what file or folder can i manually make it load them.

----------

## SnEptUne

Doing sudo modprobe usbcore should load the usbcore for you.

If you still have problem, perhaps you should try to recompile and install your kernel as well as your drivers.  They need to be built by the same compiler.

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules_install && make install

```

----------

## bunder

Sounds to be more of a kernel problem...

Moved from Multimedia to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Blackmamba

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Doing sudo modprobe usbcore should load the usbcore for you.
> 
> If you still have problem, perhaps you should try to recompile and install your kernel as well as your drivers.  They need to be built by the same compiler.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

modprobe usbcore

FATAL: Error inserting usbcore (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko): Invalid module format
```

Thank you for trying, but its not helping me much =/

not with 

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules_install && make install
```

 either.

----------

## Blackmamba

Looks like it cant load kernel module at startup.I get these red ones ! !

Now i tried again with amsn and i get a weird color stripe over the screen.Its when i try to configure webcam in amsn and whole computer freezes.Only thing i see is a green square with /dev/video0:0

----------

## SnEptUne

There is something really wrong with your kernel setup.  Could you show me the output when you compile the module and its modules?

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules_install
```

Are you using the kernel in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage (assuming you are x86 arch)?

----------

## Blackmamba

This is what i get out of it:

```

cd /usr/src/linux && make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  MODPOST vmlinux

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#6)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 43 modules

  INSTALL crypto/cbc.ko

  INSTALL crypto/pcbc.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha1.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha256.ko

  INSTALL drivers/crypto/geode-aes.ko

  INSTALL drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko

  INSTALL drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hid/usbhid/usbhid.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cpia2/cpia2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cpia_usb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/dabusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/et61x251/et61x251.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/ov511.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/se401.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/stv680.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/zc0301/zc0301.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sd_mod.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sg.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/ldusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/mon/usbmon.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

  INSTALL fs/fat/fat.ko

  INSTALL fs/msdos/msdos.ko

  INSTALL fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

  INSTALL fs/vfat/vfat.ko

  INSTALL security/root_plug.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/caiaq/snd-usb-caiaq.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.22-gentoo-r5; fi

```

----------

## Blackmamba

is there somewhere i can look at the startup log? so its much easier to see what i need to fix then.  :Razz: 

yes, call me a noob, but at least i am trying.

----------

## Blackmamba

STRANGE! just went into kopete webcam config without doing anything, then i gotto login all over again.X went down.

----------

## SnEptUne

Hmm... are you using the kernel in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage?

What's your grub/menu.conf?  What's the content of your boot folder?  Does it matches the timestamp of the ones in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage?

----------

## Blackmamba

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Hmm... are you using the kernel in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage?
> 
> What's your grub/menu.conf?  What's the content of your boot folder?  Does it matches the timestamp of the ones in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage?

 

No? /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/black.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

#kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ra$

#kernel /bzImage root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3$

#initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo (08-30-2007-00)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

```

boot # ls

System.map

System.map-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

System.map-2.6.19-gentoo-r5.old

System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r5.old

System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

System.map.old

boot

bzImage

bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

config

config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5.old

config-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

config-2.6.22-gentoo-r5.old

config-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

config.old

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

lost+found

vmlinuz

vmlinuz-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

vmlinuz-2.6.19-gentoo-r5.old

vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5.old

vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

vmlinuz.old

```

timestamp??

----------

## SnEptUne

Yeah.  Where does /boot/bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 comes from?  The timestamp is asked just to ensure that you have copy the kernel image instead of using the one from the previous compilation.

You said that you are not using the kernel in /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/boot/bzImage?  Where art thy kernel coming from?

----------

## Blackmamba

```

ls -l

total 8832

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   18693 Sep  1 00:51 COPYING

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   91435 Sep  1 00:51 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x 64 root root   12288 Aug 30 18:07 Documentation

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1530 Sep  1 00:51 Kbuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   89876 Sep  1 00:51 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   50411 Sep  1 00:51 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  210701 Sep 16 05:08 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   16930 Sep  1 00:51 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    3119 Sep  1 00:51 REPORTING-BUGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1212599 Sep 12 21:40 System.map

drwxr-xr-x 28 root root    4096 Aug 30 18:07 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep  2 02:13 block

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep  2 02:20 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 67 root root    4096 Sep  7 17:06 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 63 root root   12288 Sep 12 21:40 fs

drwxr-xr-x 44 root root    4096 Aug 30 18:25 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep 12 21:40 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep  2 02:13 ipc

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   12288 Sep 12 21:40 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   12288 Sep  7 17:06 lib

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep  2 02:11 mm

drwxr-xr-x 41 root root    4096 Sep  2 02:20 net

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      52 Sep  1 00:51 patches.txt

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    4096 Sep  7 17:06 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 Sep  3 21:41 security

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root    4096 Sep  3 21:41 sound

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Sep  7 17:06 usr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7189365 Sep 12 21:40 vmlinux

```

----------

## Blackmamba

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 (root@lap) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3

)) #1 SMP Thu Aug 30 20:35:43 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 000000003ff17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff17000 - 000000003ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f8960

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261888) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261888

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261888

On node 0 totalpages: 261888

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32258 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F8930, 0014 (r0 HP    )

ACPI: RSDT 3FF0DE48, 003C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FF16D10, 0074 (r1 HP     MCP51M    6040000 PTL_    F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 3FF0DE84, 8E8C (r1 HP       MCP51M  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 3FF17FC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3FF16D84, 0182 (r1 HP     POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 3FF16F06, 003C (r1 HP       MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 3FF16F42, 0038 (r1 PTLTD  HPETTBL   6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 3FF16F7A, 005E (r1 HP         APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3FF16FD8, 0028 (r1     HP $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259842

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1607.448 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031116k/1047552k available (3790k kernel code, 15876k reserved, 1993k

data, 308k init, 130048k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc06ad000 - 0xc06fa000   ( 308 kB)

      .data : 0xc04b392e - 0xc06a5dd4   (1993 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04b392e   (3790 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3217.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=6434900)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Failure registering Root Plug module with the kernel

Failure registering Root Plug  module with primary security module.

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001

 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 000000

00 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 868 Objects with 98 Devices 283 Methods 29 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 8 Objects with 0 Devices 0 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3214.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=6429288)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001

 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 000000

00 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (6432.09 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 07:05

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x

9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs

 in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................

.............................................................................

Initialized 29/29 Regions 6/6 Fields 40/40 Buffers 27/29 Packages (885 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:<4>ACPI

: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 103 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, high) -> IR

Q 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[ce000000-ce0007ff]  Max

 Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: ce200000-ce3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c8000000-cbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: cc000000-cdffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ce000000-ce0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

microcode: CPU1 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1190024241.552:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

ACPI Error (utglobal-0126): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 se

conds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (34 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc000af24ad00]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> I

RQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

Since in-kernel colorspace conversion is not allowed, it is disabled by default

 now. Users should fix the applications in case they don't work without convers

ion reenabled by setting the 'colorspace_conv' module parameter to 1

USB driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver cpia

cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v2.0.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver cpia2

usbcore: registered new interface driver dabusb

drivers/media/video/dabusb.c: v1.54:DAB-USB Interface Driver for Linux (c)1999

usbcore: registered new interface driver ov511

drivers/media/video/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver

drivers/media/video/se401.c: SE401 usb camera driver version 0.24 registering

usbcore: registered new interface driver se401

usbcore: registered new interface driver stv680

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: [usb_stv680_init:1543] STV(i): usb camera driver

version v0.25 registering

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25

sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C1xx PC Camera Controllers v1:1.44

usbcore: registered new interface driver sn9c102

et61x251: V4L2 driver for ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controllers v1:1.04

usbcore: registered new interface driver et61x251

zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.07

usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301

videodev: "vivi" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sys

fs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Video Technology Magazine Virtual Video Capture Board (Load status: 0)

usbcore: registered new interface driver ttusb-dec

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.4

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> I

RQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000130c0 ctl 0x000130b6 bmdma 0x00013090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000130b8 ctl 0x000130b2 bmdma 0x00013098 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9100824AS, 7.24, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9100824AS      7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DP

O or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DP

O or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> I

RQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 18, io mem 0xc0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> I

RQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 18, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver ldusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb

sisusb: Driver version 0.0.8

sisusb: Copyright (C) 2005 Thomas Winischhofer

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.co

m

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 20

07 UTC).

kobject_add failed for audio with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with th

e same name in the same directory.

 [<c0218549>] kobject_shadow_add+0x155/0x187

 [<c02186be>] kobject_set_name+0x2b/0x92

 [<c028350f>] device_add+0xa6/0x522

 [<c021823a>] kobject_get+0xf/0x13

 [<c02185b9>] kobject_init+0x2f/0x3f

 [<c0283ee3>] device_create+0x77/0x98

 [<c03e5f7f>] sound_insert_unit+0x125/0x13a

 [<c03e6196>] register_sound_special_device+0x14e/0x156

 [<c03f234f>] snd_register_oss_device+0xf0/0x147

 [<c040281b>] register_oss_dsp+0x4d/0x76

 [<c04af3ad>] wait_for_completion+0x6f/0x9c

 [<c0116447>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xc

 [<c0126d75>] call_usermodehelper_keys+0xb7/0xc5

 [<c0218cd4>] kobject_uevent_env+0x3ea/0x422

 [<c01576d1>] cache_alloc_refill+0x5b/0x480

 [<c04044ef>] snd_pcm_oss_register_minor+0x2f/0x127

 [<c021b341>] vsnprintf+0x450/0x48c

 [<c04afb4e>] mutex_lock+0xb/0x1a

 [<c03f33b9>] snd_timer_dev_register+0xc9/0xcf

 [<c03f1e0c>] snd_device_register+0x25/0x55

 [<c03fd4f7>] snd_pcm_timer_init+0xc0/0xf3

 [<c03f6640>] snd_pcm_dev_register+0x198/0x1c3

 [<c03f1e5c>] snd_device_register_all+0x20/0x42

 [<c03eeac3>] snd_card_register+0xe/0x235

 [<c040afdc>] usb_audio_probe+0x6fc/0x7b9

 [<c03aaf47>] usb_probe_interface+0x5c/0x7e

 [<c028534e>] driver_probe_device+0xe1/0x15f

 [<c0285463>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c02854b5>] __driver_attach+0x52/0x87

 [<c02848f0>] bus_for_each_dev+0x33/0x55

 [<c02851b2>] driver_attach+0x16/0x18

 [<c0285463>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x87

 [<c0284bd4>] bus_add_driver+0x6d/0x16d

 [<c03aaab5>] usb_register_driver+0x6d/0xd4

 [<c03f64a3>] snd_pcm_notify+0x96/0x9b

 [<c06cef4a>] alsa_pcm_oss_init+0x6e/0x7c

 [<c06ad781>] kernel_init+0x13f/0x2a1

 [<c0102f2a>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c06ad642>] kernel_init+0x0/0x2a1

 [<c06ad642>] kernel_init+0x0/0x2a1

 [<c0103c2f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-usx2y

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-caiaq

ASoC version 0.13.1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sennheiser Communications Sennheiser USB Headset at usb-0000:00:0b.0-6, f

ull sp

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 processors (v

ersion 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

processor_perflib-0506 [00] processor_get_psd     : Invalid _PSD data

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200JB External  0107 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "VGA_PS0"

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> I

RQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT

 2007

register_blkdev: cannot get major 8 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 65 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 66 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 67 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 68 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 69 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 70 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 71 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 128 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 129 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 130 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 131 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 132 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 133 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 134 for sd

register_blkdev: cannot get major 135 for sd

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_run_oshp

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_change_slot_info

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_register

shpchp: Unknown symbol pci_hp_deregister

shpchp: Unknown symbol acpi_get_hp_params_from_firmware

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

usbcore: exports duplicate symbol usb_buffer_unmap_sg (owned by kernel)

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.

c: gspca driver 01.00.18 registered

Adding 2064344k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2064344k

ndiswrapper version 1.48rc1 loaded (smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,03/23/2006, 4.40.19.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> I

RQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:c3:e0:da using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x

4281300, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4312.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP

with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:855): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)

vmmon: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmmon[7432]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmmon[7432]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[7432]: Module vmmon: initialized

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

vboxdrv: Successfully done.

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

vivi: open called (minor=0)

vivi: close called (minor=0, users=0)

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x15] "_Q80 : Temperature Up"

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

eth1: link down.

eth1: link up.

```

and my net is very unstable  :Sad: 

----------

## SnEptUne

If you truly want to get this resolved, could you please answer my question?  Instead of posting output of "ls -l ${unknown folder we have to guess}", or the output of dmesg which does not have anything to do with your error.

From where did you copy your kernel (/boot/bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5)?

----------

## Blackmamba

well...all i know is i had some problems with upgrading the kernel before and got some help here to fix it.So i showed the grub.conf and someone told be to put it in there.Thats all i know.

And thats why i mostly stay away from everything that has to do with kernels.

----------

## SnEptUne

I know.  However, your problem sounds like the typical problem where the kernel and modules were compiled differently.  That's why I would like to confirm that you are using the kernel you compiled with your modules.

You said you didn't use the kernel from /usr/src/linux/boot/i386/bzImage, so I am concerned whether you are still using the one compiled previously.

Personally, I would use this grub.conf instead:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/black.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

title Gentoo (08-30-2007-00)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

```

That way, "make install" will copy the kernel so that you don't need to copy the kernel image manually

----------

## Blackmamba

Thank you for helping  :Very Happy: 

I tried to add the lines in the grub.conf but i get kernel panic :/

And i went into /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6 folder and run make menuconfig,then make, make modules_install...and then make install.Rebooted.

I dont even have the folder boot in /usr/src/linux

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Blackmamba wrote:*   

> Thank you for helping 
> 
> I tried to add the lines in the grub.conf but i get kernel panic :/
> 
> And i went into /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6 folder and run make menuconfig,then make, make modules_install...and then make install.Rebooted.
> ...

 

Oh, sorry.  I meant /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage.

Could you display the kernal panic message when you are booting the computer?

----------

## Blackmamba

Ok where exactly is the boot log? i did add RC_BOOTLOG="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc, emerge showconsole so i got boot.msg but i only got this in boot.msg:

```

* Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 417499/11943936 files, 7089996/23878614 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

 *   Loading module udev ...

 *   Failed to load udev

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module hal ...

 *   Failed to load hal

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module dbus ...

 *   Failed to load dbus

  [ !! ]

 *   Loading module gspca ...

  [ ok ]

 *   Loading module spca5xx ...

 *   Failed to load spca5xx

  [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 1 module(s)

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/sda1: clean, 61/26104 files, 44329/104388 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

mount: unknown filesystem type 'defaults'

mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/wddrive busy

mount: unknown filesystem type 'usb'

 * Some local filesystem failed to mount

  [ !! ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting security filesystem ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

* * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to Factory!

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

  [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /tmp directory ...

  [ ok ]

 * Device initiated services: udev-postmount

```

and nothing in /var/log/messages or dmesg.

----------

## SnEptUne

It seems like you can boot with the new kernel (vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6), right?

If you are using syslog-ng, the default behavour would make kernel error appears in /var/log/message.

----------

## Blackmamba

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> It seems like you can boot with the new kernel (vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6), right?
> 
> If you are using syslog-ng, the default behavour would make kernel error appears in /var/log/message.

 

No i had to switch back to r5.

Couldnt find the kernel panic line in message, not even with ctrl +w "panic" so i had to boot with the r6 kernel again and write it down, heh.

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions: 0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

```

???

----------

## SnEptUne

Do you have the IDE chipset driver, and the filesystem compiled into the kernel?  Unless you are using initrd image, you would probably need to have all neccessary drivers for the boot device compiled-in instead of loaded as module.

The changes between r5 and r6 should not be significiant, so I doubt the device number will change.  Anyway, you should check your kernel config.  lspci -v will show you the chipsets of your computer if you are unsure.

----------

## Blackmamba

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Do you have the IDE chipset driver, and the filesystem compiled into the kernel?  Unless you are using initrd image, you would probably need to have all neccessary drivers for the boot device compiled-in instead of loaded as module.
> 
> The changes between r5 and r6 should not be significiant, so I doubt the device number will change.  Anyway, you should check your kernel config.  lspci -v will show you the chipsets of your computer if you are unsure.

 

filesystem compiled into the kernel? yes.

and not sure about the ide driver, but this is what comes out of lspci -v

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [44] #00 [00fe]

        Capabilities: [fc] #00 [0000]

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if

 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: c4000000-c7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ce200000-00000000ce3fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if

 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: c8000000-cbffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) (prog-if

 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

        Memory behind bridge: cc000000-cdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

        Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at 1d00 [size=128]

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 3040 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at c0040000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-

if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at c0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-

if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at c0005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Debug port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1) (prog-if 8a [Maste

r SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [siz

e=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [siz

e=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [siz

e=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [siz

e=1]

        I/O ports at 3080 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

(prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 30c0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 30b4 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 30b8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 30b0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 3090 [size=16]

        Memory at c0006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/2

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [S

ubtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: ce000000-ce0fffff

        Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at c0008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 30e0 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTr

ansport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address

 Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Co

ntroller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscell

aneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [f0] #0f [0010]

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 1361

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (re

v a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at cd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at cc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at 5000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0

 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (prog-if

 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

07:05.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MS

Pro Host Adapter (rev 19)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at ce000800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at ce000c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (r                                                                            ev 0a)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at ce001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30b7

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at ce001400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## SnEptUne

Cool, I have the same chipset on my server.

Do you have the following selected (not module) in menuconfig?

```
Device Drivers  ---> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

                                  <*> ATA device support

                                  <*> NVIDIA SATA support

```

Oh, and I just realized the grub.conf is incomplete.  You need to specify your root as kernel option..

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/black.xpm.gz

title Gentoo (08-30-2007-00)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 udev lacpi

boot

```

----------

## Blackmamba

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Cool, I have the same chipset on my server.
> 
> Do you have the following selected (not module) in menuconfig?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nice  :Very Happy: 

I have the NVIDIA SATA support enabled, but there is no ATA device support there  :Surprised: 

ok i will try to change the .grub.conf file.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Blackmamba

Hmz.Tried to add it, but i still get kernel panic.Now i get:

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

Vfs. Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Insert root floppy and press enter.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

```

It really doesnt want vmlinuz   :Confused: 

----------

## SnEptUne

NFS server?  That's strange.  Are you using NFS?  Does making NFS server a module help?

On the other hand, have you tried other device?  such as root=/dev/sdb3 or /dev/hda3?  In the worst case scenerio, you may try genkernel instead.

----------

## Blackmamba

The freezing stopped  after i upgraded the graphic card driver @ NVIDIA  :Razz:  and when i think about it...when it comes to the "invalid module format" error i remember i got the same error with ndiswrapper once.I fixed it by removing the file and then add it again.Perhaps that will work here too?

and eeew! i tried to --unmerge gspca, but it cant find it.And when i try to emerge it again its masked.Yes i am root.

----------

## SnEptUne

If gspca is masked by (-*), it probably meant it is tested that it isn't really properly.  If it is just masked by ~*, it is probably just not tested.  However, you can still emerge the package by adding an entry to /etc/portage/package.unmask and /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Please refer to the wiki and handbook for more information:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_package.keywords

----------

## Blackmamba

Ok thank you so much  :Smile: 

----------

